# Optimiser un build XCode sur le réseau



## SuperCed (7 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

j'utilise actuellement un Mac Mini 2014 pour le travail, et j'ai un assez gros projet sur XCode.
Il y a pas mal de sources C++ dedans, et le tout prend à peu près 15 minutes à builder.

J'ai actuellement un Mac Mini M1 perso, et j'aimerais savoir si je ne peux pas utiliser son processeur pour compiler mon projet de manière distribuée.
En fait, je ne souhaite pas mettre le projet sur ce Mac perso, mais j'aimerais en exploiter la puissance pour gagner des minutes sur la compilation.

Savez vous s'il est possible de compiler sur un réseau local en exploitant plusieurs Mac ? Un peu comme les soft 3D qui répartissent le rendu 3D sur plusieurs machines, mais avec XCode.

Merci!


----------

